# Greco 195 won't purge or prime



## Peter M (May 29, 2013)

Hey all, I've encountered a new problem, not sure how to approach it. 
I have a Greco 195, I was using it the other day and when I finished for the day I went to clean it but when I turn the switch to release the pressure it won't release. It still sprays, I got good pressure but it will not purge now. 
I'm afraid to remove the intake from my water or paint bucket because other than the purge/release it still works like normal. I still need to use it so as long as I don't introduce air I don't have to worry about it not priming but I do need to fix it. 
Any suggestions would be very helpful so Thanx in advance 


When all is said and done theres usually more said than done.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> imo The easiest fix is to replace the pressure release valve part # 235-014 You can find a better price for the part if you search around. Maybe a repair guy like Mr.Fix it or NC Paint will chime in and tell you another diagnosis but I had a similar problem on a graco 695 and this fix did the job for me. http://www.completespray.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=161_197_201&products_id=197


.....


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

You can prime a pump through the line anyhow just takes longer. You can clean it, switch it out, whatever you want to do with the prime valve frozen closed.


----------



## Peter M (May 29, 2013)

Workaholic, do you know if its possible to service the check valve or do I have to replace it?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

If your problem was in the opposite where the pump would not prime I would say to tap the lower ball area with a wrench, hammer, or a rubber mallet, but I have never had it happen in the stuck position.


----------



## Peter M (May 29, 2013)

Thanx guys! Ill take it out and try freeing it up first. If I end up having to replace it so be it. 
Ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Peter M said:


> Workaholic, do you know if its possible to service the check valve or do I have to replace it?


You could pull it out yourself and see what the problem is. I bought my last valve for like 40 bucks and put it back in in a few minutes. If you are not comfortable doing this than a repair shop will take care of it for you. 

Typically it is a cheap fix so as far as I know service on that part is not normally done.


----------



## Peter M (May 29, 2013)

Yea, if its that cheap ill just replace it. I was looking at the photo in the link you provided and it looks like a simple open/close valve, if I'm lucky its just filled with debris. 
Can't hurt to have a quick look. 
Thanx again


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Peter M said:


> Yea, if its that cheap ill just replace it. I was looking at the photo in the link you provided and it looks like a simple open/close valve, if I'm lucky its just filled with debris.
> Can't hurt to have a quick look.
> Thanx again


No problem. Hope it is debris but if not you know it is a cheap part.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

In spite of the fact that I am a couple of days late. If you have not removed the prime valve yet do it slowly because when you get it part way out the pressure will release through the prime valve. sounds like something is stuck in the valve. disassemble and see if something is stuck in the seat, blow it out and reassemble.


----------



## Peter M (May 29, 2013)

Thanx Mr Fixit. Good to know. I was actually going to get at it today. I did release the pressure by pulling the trigger after I shut it off though. It can't be a good thing leaving it pressurized for too long, for my machine and my hose.
Ill post my results after I'm done


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

mr.fixit said:


> In spite of the fact that I am a couple of days late. If you have not removed the prime valve yet do it slowly because when you get it part way out the pressure will release through the prime valve. sounds like something is stuck in the valve. disassemble and see if something is stuck in the seat, blow it out and reassemble.


Good advise I was hoping you would see this thread Jack. :thumbsup:


----------

